# Koziosko Pale Ale



## viligar (10/6/11)

was wondering if anyone had a extract recipe of a Kosciusko pale ale, had this the other day it was tops wanted to make my own!


----------



## Simon Gellie (10/6/11)

Canberra2themax said:


> was wondering if anyone had a extract recipe of a Kosciusko pale ale, had this the other day it was tops wanted to make my own!


Hey C2max,
I tried Kosciuzko pale ale at bucks party back in February and from memory it was quite good (but my memory wasn't to reliable by this stage, as I'd had a few before then).

Just yesterday I was thinking that it was worth giving another try, so I did a google search and came up with the following quotes from Dr Hahn (head brewer) and the brewery:
Our original Kosciuszko Pale is a 4.5% alcohol, slightly cloudy ale that challenges the limits of the traditional Australian Pale Ale. Crafted from a blend of Pale & Munich malts, and brewed using Tasmanian grown Galaxy hops our pale ale delivers a pleasant maltiness with a refreshing fruity hop finish.

The beer is a decidedly fruity rendition of an Australian pale ale style and uses two local hop varieties in Galaxy and Pride of Ringwood.
TASTING NOTES

KOSCIUSZKO PALE ALE (4.5%)

Rich golden, star bright. Aroma: tropical fruit and citrus zest, sweet malt. Palate: honey and melon notes initially, medium body and malt character, finishes with nice balance between fruit and bitter notes. Overall: delicately complex with good sessionability.


I've never done extracts and I'm a relative newbee to AG brewing, but I would probably start with something close to the following that you could convert to extract:
4kg Pale Ale Malt
300g Munich 1
300g Wheat Malt
maybe 300g crystal
bittering addition of Pride of Ringwood 15g @60mins 
20g Galaxy @ around 10mins dry hop with 20g Galaxy after about 4-5days in the fermenter or after racking. 

I've done one galaxy brew and it was fantastic, full of passionfruit and melon flavours :icon_drool2: 

I hope this helps. Maybe some other more experienced brewers could offer some better advice.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## alizzan (10/6/11)

Thanks for the recipe, Simon. From a few websites it seems it's pretty close to the mark. Any idea what type of yeast to use?


----------



## viligar (11/6/11)

I'd prob say us-05?

Thanks for recipie man. I'll loom at a similar rendition when I get home and post it up


----------



## Simon Gellie (13/6/11)

Yes, I use US05 in all my APAs and it is a nce clean yeast, so it won't add any unwanted flavours and allows the hops to shine thru.


----------



## viligar (18/6/11)

Was wondering if you could give feedback on the following recipie? Trying to put together a extract version of this.

Coopers Aus Pale Ale 1.7KG
Coopers Light Malt 1.5KG
100G Munich
100G Crystal
15g Galaxy @ 15
15g Pride of ringwood @10
15g Pride @ 5
15G Galaxy @ 0
US-05

First shot at acctually chucking a recipie together, so be nice =] any feedback would be fantastic!


----------



## yum beer (18/6/11)

Canberra2themax said:


> Was wondering if you could give feedback on the following recipie? Trying to put together a extract version of this.
> 
> Coopers Aus Pale Ale 1.7KG
> Coopers Light Malt 1.5KG
> ...



Looks the goods except I would lose the crystal, but thats just a personal thing...if you do use it stick with a light crystal.


----------



## viligar (18/6/11)

Take out crystal add another 100g of munich or just dog it all together?


----------



## RobboMC (8/7/14)

So then I found this thread!

I've found a Heritage Lager kit is a blander place to start although the pale ale kit will have a sort of Styrian aroma.
Or perhaps go the whole extract hog and boil up a second can of light malt with some POR.


----------



## Stonie (10/5/18)

+1 for Simons recipe
I ditched the crystal and upped the wheat and munich to 500g each. 

I didn’t find Ringwood so used some English Target instead and then Australian Galaxy as a dry hop. And US-05 for the yeast. 

Turned out pretty similar, haven’t tried them side by side but pretty close. Next time may add the crystal and find the proper Ringwood.


----------



## Ben Thompson (5/7/18)

Simon Gellie said:


> Hey C2max,
> I tried Kosciuzko pale ale at bucks party back in February and from memory it was quite good (but my memory wasn't to reliable by this stage, as I'd had a few before then).
> 
> Just yesterday I was thinking that it was worth giving another try, so I did a google search and came up with the following quotes from Dr Hahn (head brewer) and the brewery:
> ...


Is that for a 20L batch?


----------



## hoppy2B (5/7/18)

I think recipes are normally for 23 litres. 

I wouldn't use the POR late. POR is a bittering hop. You can use any hop for bittering. You could always try dry hopping with it though.


----------

